# ,  / > Icom
, -  -    .     IC-EX243,     IC-970.      , ,             .         ,     ,    .       ,        .

----------

, ,       ,       .                 TRX   .

----------


## UN7GM

: Digital CMOS Iambic Keyer N9BQ.   .      100 c  U4A  .      ,      .

----------

,   .   ,   ,    ,          CW(B) Unit  REP    .    ,     ,     ?       ,   .

----------


## .

,     970,  ,     REP.

----------

,   REP.       ,       ,   ,    .

----------

